# Temp Service Pole



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stuiec said:


> I need to set up a Temp service, and am looking for suggestions. At present the plan is to sink a 4X6 preassure treated post 4' into the ground, leaving 12' above. Add braces on 3 sides. Run mast up pole.
> 
> 
> This is a 100A service. What do you guys do?


 
That would pass here, but every power company asked for different stuff. Better to get thier blue book or whatever they call it


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That would pass here, but every power company asked for different stuff. Better to get thier blue book or whatever they call it


 
Thanks. All of this does pass here. I'm just wondering if there is a better / different way as I have only ever set one on an old clothesline pole.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stuiec said:


> Thanks. All of this does pass here. I'm just wondering if there is a better / different way as I have only ever set one on an old clothesline pole.


 
We actually use a 4x4 if you're putting three braces anyway


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We actually use a 4x4 if you're putting three braces anyway


 
Poco wants a 4x6, inspector wants the braces. We have an old wooden enclosure that we used a couple of years ago for the panel that we might re-use. I'm just in the process to searching 3R load centres. What do you use? If I go 3R, it has to be lockable.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stuiec said:


> Poco wants a 4x6, inspector wants the braces. We have an old wooden enclosure that we used a couple of years ago for the panel that we might re-use. I'm just in the process to searching 3R load centres. What do you use? If I go 3R, it has to be lockable.


 
Don't have a pic but the Nema 3r 6 space SquareD 100 amp is lockable.


----------



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

Homeline 3r is cheap. Just build a plywood enclosure with a door to lock. If you build the enclosure with a sloped lid to keep the rain out IG will let you use a regular panel.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Albertaelectric said:


> Homeline 3r is cheap. Just build a plywood enclosure with a door to lock. If you build the enclosure with a sloped lid to keep the rain out IG will let you use a regular panel.


 
Thanks, thats what we did last time. I have a sneaking suspicion that this "temp permit" is going to be stretched to its limit (not that this is really _my_ concern), and I'm looking for something that will endure a couple of winters. I've seen alot of really skanky looking temp boxes around town, and would like to set and forget if possible. Its in a little less desireable area as well, and the wooden box seems a little less of a deterent to me.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why not just buy a 15 foot wooden pole. No bracing required. Is this temp for a new building.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

We have to use a "round" pole for a temp service.. but there are guys who have them for rent with the service ready to go...


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Why not just buy a 15 foot wooden pole. No bracing required. Is this temp for a new building.





B4T said:


> We have to use a "round" pole for a temp service.. but there are guys who have them for rent with the service ready to go...


 
The inspector wants 4' of the pole burried, and I need to be at 12' for my POA. I'm pretty sure I'd be fine with a pole as long as it were sturdy in the eyes of the inspector. Being that I think this client may try to milk the temp nature of the install, renting is not an option. He's buying this one.


I guess there is no rocket science to setting a pole / post.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

No rocket sience just brains surgery. 

I use a couple of 2x6x18 or 20' depending on what is available or resi/ commercial. These can be re-used. I use a normal 200A 3R can with a plywood backing. Mounted on this is a few quad outlets 2-GFI's per box, 2 circuits per box, with in use covers. They get banged up over time and need to be changed out on occasion. 

Sometimes we put a shed roof over the whole thing, particularly when snow flies. 
Just takes 2 braces, and a couple of ground rods. The Side braces are Lag bolted so when stored, it can be kept together, the gec is on these braces.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

JohnR said:


> No rocket sience just brains surgery.
> 
> I use a couple of 2x6x18 or 20' depending on what is available or resi/ commercial. These can be re-used. I use a normal 200A 3R can with a plywood backing. Mounted on this is a few quad outlets 2-GFI's per box, 2 circuits per box, with in use covers. They get banged up over time and need to be changed out on occasion.
> 
> ...


Is this for overhead attachment? If so, how high does your POA need to be?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That would pass here, but every power company asked for different stuff. Better to get thier blue book or whatever they call it



Exactly



sbrn33 said:


> Why not just buy a 15 foot wooden pole. No bracing required. Is this temp for a new building.


Would not pass here, the POCO requires bracing regardless of what the pole is made of.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Talk to ur local hivolt contractor one around here sells used poles cheap... New is over 300 used is less than a 100!


----------

